# Western Fans???



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I got into Western movies a few years ago by watching The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly. I love the spaghetti western triology with Clint Eastwood. I have been trying to watch others when I get a chance. This weekend I picked up a copy of The Quick and the Dead. That was an entertaining movie!

If you are a Western Fan and have some other great flicks to suggest, let me know. Or tell me your favorites.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know what you mean. I sure miss the old westerns. The good guys always won. I waited all night to watch Gun Smoke on the old black and white TV. I thought electricity was neat, but TV with westerns was heaven.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I grew up watching Westerns. My dad is a huge fan. The Good, Bad and Ugly was my first DVD. The Magnificent 7 is an AWESOME movie.

Mike


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

A few of my favorites are "The Outlaw Josey Wales", "Lonesome Dove", "Young Guns" and "The Cowboys".


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If you like Westerns, to me these are a must see:
-	Lonesome Dove: the original
-	Tombstone
-	Young Guns
-	Deadwood series: all three seasons
-	Unforgiven
-	Open Range
-	Broken Trail
-	Last of the Dogmen
-	Tom Horn
-	Big Jake
-	Jerimiah Johnson
-	Two Mules for Sister Sara
-	Wyatt Earp

As aside note, stay away from Brokeback Mountain. I have not seen this and I refuse to watch it, ever. Some things just ain't right and this movie is one of them&#8230;..


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I also love westerens

I bought the sackett dvds the other day they are really good
I also love the mini serious Broken Trail.

And you can never go wrong with tombstone


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

MossyMo, I think we have about the same taste in western movies. You list some of my favorites. I liked "Open Range" except for the one dumb scene where the guy was blown across the ally with a shotgun blast. I've watched "Lonesome Dove" several times and will watch it several more I'm sure.

My all time favorite is "Red River" followed by "Shane". Other favorite westerns are&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

The Wild Bunch
Nevada Smith
Hombre
The Professionals
Valdez is coming
Once Upon A Time In The West
Quigley Down Under
Major Dundee
The Ox-Bow Incident
Ulzana's Raid
Tell Them Willie Boy Is Here


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

All John Wayne, Glenn Ford and Clint Eastwood flics are great.

Nothin' like a vintage western to take you back to a day when life was simpler. Your weapon skills kept you alive an two fronts, hunting for your next meal and self defense. 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

There was a TV series back in the 70's called, "How the west was won" with James Arness as a kind of mountain man. At the time, I thought it was great entertainment. There was another TV mini series based on Micheners "Centenial" which I do own on vhs and it is twelve tapes you hate to see come to an end. You guys haven't mentioned Jimmy Stewert yet and he made some really great westerns. Too many to name.

And then there is always "Blazing Saddles" :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you have never seen "Once Upon A Time In The West" that is also a must see. I hope I spell this right, but it was directed by Sergio Leone, the same guy that did The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. Spectacular screen shots, dramatic and suspenseful scenes. The opening scene to that movie takes like 18 minutes and virtually not ONE word is spoken that whole time. Pure genius!!!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is my vote SILVERADO with Scott Glen, a very young Kevin Coster, Kevin Cline, Danny Glover the cast is huge. This and Jeremiah Johnson are my all time favorites. 
Duckjunky


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Clint is definately the man. I did see a comedy western once that had Bob Hope in it. He played a dentist that was going out west. It was funny but I never did get the name of it and have never seen it again. Anybody have any info?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

r u dun said:


> There was another TV mini series based on Micheners "Centenial" which I do own on vhs and it is twelve tapes you hate to see come to an end.


Great mini series... I have been half heartedly looking for this mini series for quite a while as a gift, but have never been able to find it. You are right, you wish it would just keep going.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I grew up watching every John Wayne movie as our neighbor was from Texas and had them all as a kid. Gotta love hollywood giving a white guy a tan, long haired wig, and dress him as a native and have him whoop on a horse. Those were the days..... 8)


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I gotta second "Last of the Dogmen" one of my favorite movies


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My favorite western is "Silverado". Lots of younger stars in this movie.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For a Duke flick with some good slapstick thrown in, check out "McClintock". In one scene, he even hammers a couple of ditch parrots!
Still watching too much tube, Burl


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

saketts
shenandoh
the man who shot liberty valaience
fist full of dollars
rio bravo


----------

